# يا رب لماذا تقف بعيدا ؟



## ++sameh++ (2 مارس 2006)

*يا رب لماذا تقف بعيدا ؟*

*" يا رب لماذا تقف بعيدا ؟! لماذا تختفى فى أزمنة الضيق؟! "*( مز 1:10 )


*يا رب قرأت هذا العتاب لداود معك فعلمت مدى سعة صدرك...*
*فقررت أن أتحدث إليك كاشفا عما يدور فى داخل نفسى*

*لقد هرب آدم من وجهك و اختبأ خائفا... لكنك دعوته لتسأله و تكلمه*
*و هرب يونان من وجهك... لكنك دعوته و كلمته و شرحت له و أقنعته*

*و كما سمعت وقبلت لعتاب موسى و ابراهيم و أيوب...*
*فأسمع و أقبل منى يا ربى *
*و فهمنى كــــيفمـا أفهمتهم*



*" أبر أنت يا رب من أخاصمك " و لكن أين هى مراحمك الأولى ؟*
*لمــــــــــــــــاذا استقر غضبك على ؟!!*
*" لماذا يا رب ترفض نفسى ؟ لماذا تحجب وجهك عنى ؟ "*
*أعطنى حلا... اعطنى سببا... أعطنى تفسيرا*
*أشـرح لـى أحكــــــــــــــامك و تدابيرك*
*عقلى محدود يا رب... لم أعد أفهم شيئا*
*لمـــــــــاذا كثرت أحـزانى و همومى ؟*
*" فهمنى حقوقك. عرفنى طرقك. أكشف عن عينى فأرى.."*
*فـقــد " لـصقت بالتراب نفسى فـأحينى حسب كـلمـتك "*



*هل تخاصمنى ؟ ... أم تقومنى ؟ ... أم تجربنى ؟!!*
*ألم تدعونى يارب قائلا " هلم نتحاجج... " *( إش 18:1 )
*ها أنا آتى إليك... راجيا أن تفهمنى... و أن تعزينى*
*فقد " كلّت عيناى من النظر إلى أقوالك قائلا متى تعزينى ؟ "*



*ولعل ما أمر به من ضيقات يارب... هو بسبب خطاياى ؟*
*لـن أنكرها يا رب*
*لكنى ندمت عنها لك... أعلم أننى مازلت أقع فيها أيضا بالرغم من ندمى*
*لكنى مــــازلت راجـيــــا عـــــونك عليها*
*لإنك أنت هو مصدر قوتى... أنت نصرتى*

*و لكن يـــــــــا رب لا تـــذكر لى آثــــــامى*
*ف " إن كنت للآثام راصدا يا رب , يا رب من يثبت ؟! لأن من عندك المغفرة "*
*يا رب... " لا تدخل فى محاكمة مع عبدك , فإنه لن يتزكى قدامك أى حىّ "*
*يا رب... أنت لم تصنع معنا حسب خطايانا , ولم تجازنا حسب آثامنا.*
*لأنه مثل إرتفاع السموات عن الأرض قويت رحمتك على خائفيك.*



*أعلم جيدا يا رب أن التجربة و الضيقة قد لا تكون فقط من أجل خطاياى*
*فيسوعنا نفسه قيل عنه أنه " رجل أوجـــــــــــــــــــاع و مختبر حزن "*
*لكنى يـــــــا رب قرأت فى الكتاب المقدس أن *
*" الله أمين الذى لا يدعكم تُجَرَبون فوق ما تستطيعون "*

*لكنها يا رب ليست ضيقة واحدة ولا اثنتان... فقد " كثر الذين يحزنزننى "*
*نـــعم يـــــــــا رب لقد كثر الذين يحزنـــوننى. *
*و لكنى واثق أنك يـــــــــــــــا رب لست منهم *
*لأنه ليس لى معزى فى ضيقاتى و شدائدى سواك*
*فمع كثرة همومى فى داخلى تعزياتك تلذذ نفسى*

*لكنك عتابى عليك هذه المرة تأخرك علىّ*
*فهلم أسرع يــــــــــــــــا رب ولا تبطىء*
*أسرع و أذكر رأفتك و مراحمك , فإنها ثابتة منذ الأزل*



*لـن احسب هذه الأوجاع تأديبا منك لى*
*و إنما سأحسبها تقربنى إليك*

*فها أنا يا رب... أتقرب إليك*
*عينى ذابت من طول الانتظار*

*أدعوك يا رب و ابسط لك يدى*
*فلا ترفضــــها*
*أسرع و أعنى*
*" قم يا رب خلصنى يا إلهى "*

*منقووووووووووول*​


----------



## blackguitar (2 مارس 2006)

*يالها من كلمات رائعه وقويه جدا *
*اشكرك اخى سامح على هذا التامل الجميل والرائع*


----------



## ++sameh++ (7 مارس 2006)

> *اشكرك اخى سامح على هذا التامل الجميل والرائع*


 
*العفو أخى الحبيب ، شكراً يا بلاك جيتار ، ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## +AMIR+ (10 مارس 2006)

*بأمانه يا سامح انت  تستاهل كل خير .*
*من ساعه ما انضميت للمنتدى وانا كل مرة باكتشف فيك جمال روحى جديد*
*انا مبسوط انى اكون عارف انسان جميل مليان من روح ربنا زيك اخى الجبيب*
*ربنا يتمجد فى حياتك و يحرسك فى يمينه. امين*


----------



## ++sameh++ (12 مارس 2006)

> *ربنا يتمجد فى حياتك و يحرسك فى يمينه*


 
*أمين يا أمير وانت معاى وكل أخواتى ، شكراً ليك أخى الحبيب .*


----------



## Meriamty (12 يناير 2008)

*{}   لماذا تقف بعيدا يا رب ؟*

 







صلاه لقداسه البابا شنوده قرأتها واعجبتني جدا ولمست جانبا مظلما في حياتي...

لماذا تقف بعيدا يا رب ؟


" يا رب لماذا تقف بعيدا ؟! لماذا تختفى فى أزمنة الضيق؟! "( مز 1:10 )


يا رب قرأت هذا العتاب لداود معك فعلمت مدى سعة صدرك...
فقررت أن أتحدث إليك كاشفا عما يدور فى داخل نفسى

لقد هرب آدم من وجهك و اختبأ خائفا... لكنك دعوته لتسأله و تكلمه
و هرب يونان من وجهك... لكنك دعوته و كلمته و شرحت له و أقنعته

و كما سمعت وقبلت لعتاب موسى و ابراهيم و أيوب...
فأسمع و أقبل منى يا ربى
و فهمنى كــــــما أفهمتهم



" أبّر أنت يا رب من أخاصمك " و لكن أين هى مراحمك الأولى ؟
لمــــــــــــــــاذا استقر غضبك على ؟!!
" لماذا يا رب ترفض نفسى ؟ لماذا تحجب وجهك عنى ؟ "
أعطنى حلا... اعطنى سببا... أعطنى تفسيرا
أشـرح لـى أحكــــــــــــــامك و تدابيرك
عقلى محدود يا رب... لم أعد أفهم شيئا
لمـــــــــاذا كثرت أحـزانى و همومى ؟
" فهمنى حقوقك. عرفنى طرقك. أكشف عن عينى فأرى.."
فـقــد " لـصقت بالتراب نفسى فـأحينى حسب كـلمـتك "



هل تخاصمنى ؟ ... أم تقومنى ؟ ... أم تجربنى ؟!!
ألم تدعونى يارب قائلا " هلم نتحاجج... " ( إش 18:1 )
ها أنا آتى إليك... راجيا أن تفهمنى... و أن تعزينى
فقد " كلّت عيناى من النظر إلى أقوالك قائلا متى تعزينى ؟ "



ولعل ما أمر به من ضيقات يارب... هو بسبب خطاياى ؟
لـن أنكرها يا رب
لكنى ندمت عنها لك... أعلم أننى مازلت أقع فيها أيضا بالرغم من ندمى
لكنى مــــازلت راجـيــــا عـــــونك عليها
لإنك أنت هو مصدر قوتى... أنت نصرتى

و لكن يـــــــــا رب لا تـــذكر لى آثــــــامى
"فإن كنت للآثام راصدا يا رب , يا رب من يثبت ؟! لأن من عندك المغفرة "
يا رب... " لا تدخل فى محاكمة مع عبدك , فإنه لن يتزكى قدامك أى حىّ "
يا رب... أنت لم تصنع معنا حسب خطايانا , ولم تجازنا حسب آثامنا.
لأنه مثل إرتفاع السموات عن الأرض قويت رحمتك على خائفيك.



أعلم جيدا يا رب أن التجربة و الضيقة قد لا تكون فقط من أجل خطاياى
فيسوعنا نفسه قيل عنه أنه " رجل أوجـــــــــــــــــــاع و مختبر حزن "
لكنى يـــــــا رب قرأت فى الكتاب المقدس أن
" الله أمين الذى لا يدعكم تُجَرَبون فوق ما تستطيعون "

لكنها يا رب ليست ضيقة واحدة ولا اثنتان... فقد " كثر الذين يحزنوننى "
نـــعم يـــــــــا رب لقد كثر الذين يحزنـــوننى.
و لكنى واثق أنك يـــــــــــــــــا رب لست منهم
لأنه ليس لى معزى فى ضيقاتى و شدائدى سواك
فمع كثرة همومى فى داخـلى تعزيـاتك تلذذ نفسى

لكن عتابى عليك هذه المرة تأخرك علىّ
فهلم أسرع يــــــــــــــــا رب ولا تبطىء
أسرع و أذكر رأفتك و مراحمك , فإنها ثابتة منذ الأزل



لـن احسب هذه الأوجاع تأديبا منك لى
و إنما سأحسبها تقربنى إليك

فها أنا يا رب... أتقرب إليك
عينى ذابت من طول الانتظار

أدعوك يا رب و ابسط لك يدى
فلا ترفضــــها
أسرع و أعنى
" قم يا رب خلصنى يا إلهى


قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث


​​


----------



## assyrian girl (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}   لماذا تقف بعيدا يا رب ؟*

*thx alot for ur nice topic
God bless you​*


----------



## Meriamty (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}   لماذا تقف بعيدا يا رب ؟*

assyrian girl اشكرك جدا لحضورك الجميل 

الرب يبارك حياتك 

​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}   لماذا تقف بعيدا يا رب ؟*

*ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع الجميل ده *​


----------



## mero_engel (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}   لماذا تقف بعيدا يا رب ؟*

*صلاه رائعه ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Meriamty (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}   لماذا تقف بعيدا يا رب ؟*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع الجميل ده *​



شكراااا مرمووووورة لحضورك الجميل 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Meriamty (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}   لماذا تقف بعيدا يا رب ؟*



mero_engel قال:


> *صلاه رائعه ربنا يباركك*​




 

شكرا ليكى يا ميروو لمرورك الراائع 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: {}   لماذا تقف بعيدا يا رب ؟*

طلبات جميله شكراااا ليكى يسوع معاكى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*لماذا تقف بعيدا يا رب ؟*

*لماذا تقف بعيدا يا رب ؟


" يا رب لماذا تقف بعيدا ؟! لماذا تختفى فى أزمنة الضيق؟! "( مز 1:10 )


يا رب قرأت هذا العتاب لداود معك فعلمت مدى سعة صدرك...
فقررت أن أتحدث إليك كاشفا عما يدور فى داخل نفسى

لقد هرب آدم من وجهك و اختبأ خائفا... لكنك دعوته لتسأله و تكلمه
و هرب يونان من وجهك... لكنك دعوته و كلمته و شرحت له و أقنعته

و كما سمعت وقبلت لعتاب موسى و ابراهيم و أيوب...
فأسمع و أقبل منى يا ربى 
و فهمنى كــــــما أفهمتهم



" أبّر أنت يا رب من أخاصمك " و لكن أين هى مراحمك الأولى ؟
لمــــــــــــــــاذا استقر غضبك على ؟!!
" لماذا يا رب ترفض نفسى ؟ لماذا تحجب وجهك عنى ؟ "
أعطنى حلا... اعطنى سببا... أعطنى تفسيرا
أشـرح لـى أحكــــــــــــــامك و تدابيرك
عقلى محدود يا رب... لم أعد أفهم شيئا
لمـــــــــاذا كثرت أحـزانى و همومى ؟
" فهمنى حقوقك. عرفنى طرقك. أكشف عن عينى فأرى.."
فـقــد " لـصقت بالتراب نفسى فـأحينى حسب كـلمـتك "



هل تخاصمنى ؟ ... أم تقومنى ؟ ... أم تجربنى ؟!!
ألم تدعونى يارب قائلا " هلم نتحاجج... " ( إش 18:1 )
ها أنا آتى إليك... راجيا أن تفهمنى... و أن تعزينى
فقد " كلّت عيناى من النظر إلى أقوالك قائلا متى تعزينى ؟ "



ولعل ما أمر به من ضيقات يارب... هو بسبب خطاياى ؟
لـن أنكرها يا رب
لكنى ندمت عنها لك... أعلم أننى مازلت أقع فيها أيضا بالرغم من ندمى
لكنى مــــازلت راجـيــــا عـــــونك عليها
لإنك أنت هو مصدر قوتى... أنت نصرتى

و لكن يـــــــــا رب لا تـــذكر لى آثــــــامى
ف " إن كنت للآثام راصدا يا رب , يا رب من يثبت ؟! لأن من عندك المغفرة "
يا رب... " لا تدخل فى محاكمة مع عبدك , فإنه لن يتزكى قدامك أى حىّ "
يا رب... أنت لم تصنع معنا حسب خطايانا , ولم تجازنا حسب آثامنا.
لأنه مثل إرتفاع السموات عن الأرض قويت رحمتك على خائفيك.



أعلم جيدا يا رب أن التجربة و الضيقة قد لا تكون فقط من أجل خطاياى
فيسوعنا نفسه قيل عنه أنه " رجل أوجـــــــــــــــــــاع و مختبر حزن "
لكنى يـــــــا رب قرأت فى الكتاب المقدس أن 
" الله أمين الذى لا يدعكم تُجَرَبون فوق ما تستطيعون "

لكنها يا رب ليست ضيقة واحدة ولا اثنتان... فقد " كثر الذين يحزنوننى "
نـــعم يـــــــــا رب لقد كثر الذين يحزنـــوننى. 
و لكنى واثق أنك يـــــــــــــــــا رب لست منهم 
لأنه ليس لى معزى فى ضيقاتى و شدائدى سواك
فمع كثرة همومى فى داخـلى تعزيـاتك تلذذ نفسى

لكن عتابى عليك هذه المرة تأخرك علىّ
فهلم أسرع يــــــــــــــــا رب ولا تبطىء
أسرع و أذكر رأفتك و مراحمك , فإنها ثابتة منذ الأزل



لـن احسب هذه الأوجاع تأديبا منك لى
و إنما سأحسبها تقربنى إليك

فها أنا يا رب... أتقرب إليك
عينى ذابت من طول الانتظار

أدعوك يا رب و ابسط لك يدى
فلا ترفضــــها
أسرع و أعنى
" قم يا رب خلصنى يا إلهى*​


----------



## shamaoun (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: لماذا تقف بعيدا يا رب ؟*

انا حبيت الصلاة وبتعتبر عما بداخلي من اوجاع بسبب الخطية

ربنا معاكم


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: لماذا تقف بعيدا يا رب ؟*

تامل بجد راايع بكل معاني الكلمة 
محبة الرب ترعاك 
تحيتي​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: لماذا تقف بعيدا يا رب ؟*

موضوع جميل يا مرمر 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: لماذا تقف بعيدا يا رب ؟*

موضوع جميل يا مرمر

تسلم ايدك اختي

شكرااااااا جزيلا" 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

سلام المسيح


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 يناير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تقف بعيدا يا رب ؟*



> *لكنها يا رب ليست ضيقة واحدة ولا اثنتان... فقد " كثر الذين يحزنوننى "
> نـــعم يـــــــــا رب لقد كثر الذين يحزنـــوننى.
> و لكنى واثق أنك يـــــــــــــــــا رب لست منهم
> لأنه ليس لى معزى فى ضيقاتى و شدائدى سواك
> فمع كثرة همومى فى داخـلى تعزيـاتك تلذذ نفسى*


 
حقا
 يا رب رغم كثرة الذين يحزنونني الا انك دايما تعزيني وتقوني ويشجعني
أحبك يارب لانك انت مصدر قوتي
موضوع في غايه الجمال والروعه يا مرمر
تسلم ايديك​


----------



## MARY_DAUGHTER (7 يناير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تقف بعيدا يا رب ؟*

كثيرا يالله ماابحث عنك في الكتب في الاماكن في العقول من خلال تجارب الاخرين
ابحث عنك وفي بحثي عنك ابحث عن مئات الاجابات لمئات الاسئله ابحث عنك لاني احتاج اليك ضعفي وعجزي يجعلانني احتاج اليك فابحث عنك ابحث فيك عن ذاتي الضائعه عن احلامي المحطمه عن عمري الذي ضاع هباء فمتي يارب اجدك حتي استريح


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 يناير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تقف بعيدا يا رب ؟*



shamaoun قال:


> انا حبيت الصلاة وبتعتبر عما بداخلي من اوجاع بسبب الخطية
> 
> ربنا معاكم



*ميرررررررررريى لمرورك يا شمعون ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 يناير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تقف بعيدا يا رب ؟*



bnota_zr†a قال:


> تامل بجد راايع بكل معاني الكلمة
> محبة الرب ترعاك
> تحيتي​



*ميررررررررررسى لمرورك يا بنوتة ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 يناير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تقف بعيدا يا رب ؟*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا مرمر
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



*ميررررررررررسى لمرورك ياكوكو ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 يناير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تقف بعيدا يا رب ؟*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع جميل يا مرمر
> 
> تسلم ايدك اختي
> 
> ...



*ميررررررررررسى لمرورك ياكليمو ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 يناير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تقف بعيدا يا رب ؟*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> حقا
> يا رب رغم كثرة الذين يحزنونني الا انك دايما تعزيني وتقوني ويشجعني
> أحبك يارب لانك انت مصدر قوتي
> موضوع في غايه الجمال والروعه يا مرمر
> تسلم ايديك​



*ميررررررررررسى لمرورك يانيفوووووووو ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 يناير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تقف بعيدا يا رب ؟*



mary_daughter قال:


> كثيرا يالله ماابحث عنك في الكتب في الاماكن في العقول من خلال تجارب الاخرين
> ابحث عنك وفي بحثي عنك ابحث عن مئات الاجابات لمئات الاسئله ابحث عنك لاني احتاج اليك ضعفي وعجزي يجعلانني احتاج اليك فابحث عنك ابحث فيك عن ذاتي الضائعه عن احلامي المحطمه عن عمري الذي ضاع هباء فمتي يارب اجدك حتي استريح



*ميررررررررررسى لمرورك يافادى ​*


----------



## marcelino (11 يناير 2009)

*يا رب لماذا تقف بعيدا ؟! لماذا تختفى فى أزمنة الضيق؟!*

*لماذا تقف بعيدا يا رب ؟*





*" يا رب لماذا تقف بعيدا ؟! لماذا تختفى فى أزمنة الضيق؟! "( مز 1:10 )*





*يا رب قرأت هذا العتاب لداود معك فعلمت مدى سعة صدرك...*



*فقررت أن أتحدث إليك كاشفا عما يدور فى داخل نفسى*




*لقد هرب آدم من وجهك و اختبأ خائفا... لكنك دعوته لتسأله و تكلمه*



*و هرب يونان من وجهك... لكنك دعوته و كلمته و شرحت له و أقنعته*




*و كما سمعت وقبلت لعتاب موسى و ابراهيم و أيوب...*



*فأسمع و أقبل منى يا ربى *



*و فهمنى كــــــما أفهمتهم*






*" أبّر أنت يا رب من أخاصمك " و لكن أين هى مراحمك الأولى ؟*



*لمــــــــــــــــاذا استقر غضبك على ؟!!*



*" لماذا يا رب ترفض نفسى ؟ لماذا تحجب وجهك عنى ؟ "*



*أعطنى حلا... اعطنى سببا... أعطنى تفسيرا*



*أشـرح لـى أحكــــــــــــــامك و تدابيرك*



*عقلى محدود يا رب... لم أعد أفهم شيئا*



*لمـــــــــاذا كثرت أحـزانى و همومى ؟*



*" فهمنى حقوقك. عرفنى طرقك. أكشف عن عينى فأرى.."*



*فـقــد " لـصقت بالتراب نفسى فـأحينى حسب كـلمـتك "*






*هل تخاصمنى ؟ ... أم تقومنى ؟ ... أم تجربنى ؟!!*



*ألم تدعونى يارب قائلا " هلم نتحاجج... " ( إش 18:1 )*



*ها أنا آتى إليك... راجيا أن تفهمنى... و أن تعزينى*



*فقد " كلّت عيناى من النظر إلى أقوالك قائلا متى تعزينى ؟ "*






*ولعل ما أمر به من ضيقات يارب... هو بسبب خطاياى ؟*



*لـن أنكرها يا رب*



*لكنى ندمت عنها لك... أعلم أننى مازلت أقع فيها أيضا بالرغم من ندمى*



*لكنى مــــازلت راجـيــــا عـــــونك عليها*



*لإنك أنت هو مصدر قوتى... أنت نصرتى*




*و لكن يـــــــــا رب لا تـــذكر لى آثــــــامى*



*ف " إن كنت للآثام راصدا يا رب , يا رب من يثبت ؟! لأن من عندك المغفرة "*



*يا رب... " لا تدخل فى محاكمة مع عبدك , فإنه لن يتزكى قدامك أى حىّ "*



*يا رب... أنت لم تصنع معنا حسب خطايانا , ولم تجازنا حسب آثامنا.*



*لأنه مثل إرتفاع السموات عن الأرض قويت رحمتك على خائفيك.*






*أعلم جيدا يا رب أن التجربة و الضيقة قد لا تكون فقط من أجل خطاياى*



*فيسوعنا نفسه قيل عنه أنه " رجل أوجـــــــــــــــــــاع و مختبر حزن "*



*لكنى يـــــــا رب قرأت فى الكتاب المقدس أن *



*" الله أمين الذى لا يدعكم تُجَرَبون فوق ما تستطيعون "*




*لكنها يا رب ليست ضيقة واحدة ولا اثنتان... فقد " كثر الذين يحزنوننى "*



*نـــعم يـــــــــا رب لقد كثر الذين يحزنـــوننى. *



*و لكنى واثق أنك يـــــــــــــــــا رب لست منهم *



*لأنه ليس لى معزى فى ضيقاتى و شدائدى سواك*



*فمع كثرة همومى فى داخـلى تعزيـاتك تلذذ نفسى*




*لكن عتابى عليك هذه المرة تأخرك علىّ*



*فهلم أسرع يــــــــــــــــا رب ولا تبطىء*



*أسرع و أذكر رأفتك و مراحمك , فإنها ثابتة منذ الأزل*






*لـن احسب هذه الأوجاع تأديبا منك لى*



*و إنما سأحسبها تقربنى إليك*




*فها أنا يا رب... أتقرب إليك*



*عينى ذابت من طول الانتظار*




*أدعوك يا رب و ابسط لك يدى*



*فلا ترفضــــها*



*أسرع و أعنى*




*" قم يا رب خلصنى يا إلهى*​​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (11 يناير 2009)

*رد: يا رب لماذا تقف بعيدا ؟! لماذا تختفى فى أزمنة الضيق؟!*

صلاة وتاامل راائع 
شكرا الك اخي الغالي​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يناير 2009)

*رد: يا رب لماذا تقف بعيدا ؟! لماذا تختفى فى أزمنة الضيق؟!*

تأمل جميل اوووووى يا مارشلينو 

ميرررررسى على التأمل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## marcelino (11 يناير 2009)

*رد: يا رب لماذا تقف بعيدا ؟! لماذا تختفى فى أزمنة الضيق؟!*



bnota_zr†a قال:


> صلاة وتاامل راائع
> شكرا الك اخي الغالي​




*اشكرك نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## marcelino (11 يناير 2009)

*رد: يا رب لماذا تقف بعيدا ؟! لماذا تختفى فى أزمنة الضيق؟!*



kokoman قال:


> تأمل جميل اوووووى يا مارشلينو
> 
> ميرررررسى على التأمل
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



*شكرا ليك يا كوكو نورت الموضوع يا غالي*​


----------



## kalimooo (11 يناير 2009)

*رد: يا رب لماذا تقف بعيدا ؟! لماذا تختفى فى أزمنة الضيق؟!*

تأمل جميل جدااااااااااااا يا marcelino

شكراااااااااا على التأمل الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## marcelino (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: يا رب لماذا تقف بعيدا ؟! لماذا تختفى فى أزمنة الضيق؟!*

*ثانكس كليمو  نورت*​


----------



## happy angel (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تقف بعيدا يا رب ؟*

*ميرسى كتيررر يامرمر على الموضوع الرااائع


ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## tenaaaa (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تقف بعيدا يا رب ؟*


*لكن عتابى عليك هذه المرة تأخرك علىّ
فهلم أسرع يــــــــــــــــا رب ولا تبطىء
أسرع و أذكر رأفتك و مراحمك , فإنها ثابتة منذ الأزل*

روووووووووعه تسلم ايديك
​


----------



## God _ servant (14 يناير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تقف بعيدا يا رب ؟*

كلمات كتييير جميله وتمس القلب
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## happy angel (18 يناير 2009)

*لماذا تقف بعيدا ؟؟؟*

*رب لماذا تقف بعيدا ؟! لماذا تختفى فى أزمنة الضيق؟! "( مز 1:10 ) 



يا رب قرأت هذا العتاب لداود معك فعلمت مدى سعة صدرك... 
فقررت أن أتحدث إليك كاشفا عما يدور فى داخل نفسى 


لقد هرب آدم من وجهك و اختبأ خائفا... لكنك دعوته لتسأله و تكلمه 
و هرب يونان من وجهك... لكنك دعوته و كلمته و شرحت له و أقنعته 


و كما سمعت وقبلت لعتاب موسى و ابراهيم و أيوب... 
فأسمع و أقبل منى يا ربى 
و فهمنى كــــــما أفهمتهم 




" أبّر أنت يا رب من أخاصمك " و لكن أين هى مراحمك الأولى ؟ 
لمــــــــــــــــاذا استقر غضبك على ؟!! 
" لماذا يا رب ترفض نفسى ؟ لماذا تحجب وجهك عنى ؟ " 
أعطنى حلا... اعطنى سببا... أعطنى تفسيرا 
أشـرح لـى أحكــــــــــــــامك و تدابيرك 
عقلى محدود يا رب... لم أعد أفهم شيئا 
لمـــــــــاذا كثرت أحـزانى و همومى ؟ 
" فهمنى حقوقك. عرفنى طرقك. أكشف عن عينى فأرى.." 
فـقــد " لـصقت بالتراب نفسى فـأحينى حسب كـلمـتك " 




هل تخاصمنى ؟ ... أم تقومنى ؟ ... أم تجربنى ؟!! 
ألم تدعونى يارب قائلا " هلم نتحاجج... " ( إش 18:1 ) 
ها أنا آتى إليك... راجيا أن تفهمنى... و أن تعزينى 
فقد " كلّت عيناى من النظر إلى أقوالك قائلا متى تعزينى ؟ " 




ولعل ما أمر به من ضيقات يارب... هو بسبب خطاياى ؟ 
لـن أنكرها يا رب 
لكنى ندمت عنها لك... أعلم أننى مازلت أقع فيها أيضا بالرغم من ندمى 
لكنى مــــازلت راجـيــــا عـــــونك عليها 
لإنك أنت هو مصدر قوتى... أنت نصرتى 


و لكن يـــــــــا رب لا تـــذكر لى آثــــــامى 
ف " إن كنت للآثام راصدا يا رب , يا رب من يثبت ؟! لأن من عندك المغفرة " 
يا رب... " لا تدخل فى محاكمة مع عبدك , فإنه لن يتزكى قدامك أى حىّ " 
يا رب... أنت لم تصنع معنا حسب خطايانا , ولم تجازنا حسب آثامنا. 
لأنه مثل إرتفاع السموات عن الأرض قويت رحمتك على خائفيك. 




أعلم جيدا يا رب أن التجربة و الضيقة قد لا تكون فقط من أجل خطاياى 
فيسوعنا نفسه قيل عنه أنه " رجل أوجـــــــــــــــــــاع و مختبر حزن " 
لكنى يـــــــا رب قرأت فى الكتاب المقدس أن 
" الله أمين الذى لا يدعكم تُجَرَبون فوق ما تستطيعون " 


لكنها يا رب ليست ضيقة واحدة ولا اثنتان... فقد " كثر الذين يحزنوننى " 
نـــعم يـــــــــا رب لقد كثر الذين يحزنـــوننى. 
و لكنى واثق أنك يـــــــــــــــــا رب لست منهم 
لأنه ليس لى معزى فى ضيقاتى و شدائدى سواك 
فمع كثرة همومى فى داخـلى تعزيـاتك تلذذ نفسى 


لكن عتابى عليك هذه المرة تأخرك علىّ 
فهلم أسرع يــــــــــــــــا رب ولا تبطىء 
أسرع و أذكر رأفتك و مراحمك , فإنها ثابتة منذ الأزل 




لـن احسب هذه الأوجاع تأديبا منك لى 
و إنما سأحسبها تقربنى إليك 


فها أنا يا رب... أتقرب إليك 
عينى ذابت من طول الانتظار 


أدعوك يا رب و ابسط لك يدى 
فلا ترفضــــها 
أسرع و أعنى 
" قم يا رب خلصنى يا إلهى 



قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث *​


----------



## marcelino (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تقف بعيدا ؟؟؟*

*يارب لماذا تقف بعيدا ؟! لماذا تختفى فى أزمنة الضيق؟! "( مز 1:10 ) *


----------



## kalimooo (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تقف بعيدا ؟؟؟*



> لكن عتابى عليك هذه المرة تأخرك علىّ
> فهلم أسرع يــــــــــــــــا رب ولا تبطىء
> أسرع و أذكر رأفتك و مراحمك , فإنها ثابتة منذ الأزل



شكرااااا على الموضوع والكلمات الرائعة هابي

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح


----------



## mero_engel (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تقف بعيدا ؟؟؟*

*موضوع رائع فعلا *
*كنت محتاجه اسمعه*
*بشرك من قلبي يا ملاكي الغالي *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تقف بعيدا ؟؟؟*

موضوع جميل يا هابى 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تقف بعيدا ؟؟؟*



happy angel قال:


> *
> أعلم جيدا يا رب أن التجربة و الضيقة قد لا تكون فقط من أجل خطاياى
> فيسوعنا نفسه قيل عنه أنه " رجل أوجـــــــــــــــــــاع و مختبر حزن "
> لكنى يـــــــا رب قرأت فى الكتاب المقدس أن
> ...



*
كلام رائع جدا

شكرا هابي

وربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: يا رب لماذا تقف بعيدا ؟! لماذا تختفى فى أزمنة الضيق؟!*

*صلاة حلوووة جدا يا مارسلينو 
هودة اللي عاوزة مننا ربنا 
هلما نتحاجج يقول الرب

ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 يناير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تقف بعيدا يا رب ؟*



happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى كتيررر يامرمر على الموضوع الرااائع
> 
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



*ميررررررسى ياحبيبتى ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 يناير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تقف بعيدا يا رب ؟*



tenaaaa قال:


> *لكن عتابى عليك هذه المرة تأخرك علىّ
> فهلم أسرع يــــــــــــــــا رب ولا تبطىء
> أسرع و أذكر رأفتك و مراحمك , فإنها ثابتة منذ الأزل*
> 
> ...



*ميررررررسى ياحبيبتى ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 يناير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تقف بعيدا يا رب ؟*



god _ servant قال:


> كلمات كتييير جميله وتمس القلب
> ربنا يعوضك



*ميررررررسى يافندم ​*


----------



## ميرنا (3 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا رب لماذا تقف بعيدا ؟*

المرة دى مش *7* مكرر *5* ودمجتهم برضو لانى مش عاوز احذف تعب حد ناخد بالنا ​


----------



## ميرا ثروت (11 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يا رب لماذا تقف بعيدا ؟*

اد ايه الصلاة دى جميلة اوى ربنا يباركك


----------

